
Social-Networking Sites Open Up - Harj
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/feb2007/tc20070213_172619.htm?chan=search
======
danielha
The availability of APIs is absolutely the way to go, perhaps inducing a
symbiotic growth relationship between multiple web networks/services.

A new, niche network could integrate, say, Facebook, into their service. This
would help the user accept the new network, as he wouldn't need to again add
to his already detached web identity.

This extension -- or compliment -- of networks is a potential solution to the
problem of fragmented identities spread across the web.

